# Atlernative for earthing?



## Santosh6 (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm planning to setup a gaming pc in coming days, I wanted to know if there is any solution or an alternative if there is no earthing. And also I need a UPS which can be a backup when there's no power, I mean the kind of UPS that people use at houses like a generator, I want it only for PC and not for any other electrical devices. thank you...


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 27, 2015)

Santosh6 said:


> I'm planning to setup a gaming pc in coming days, I wanted to know if there is any solution or an alternative if there is no earthing. And also I need a UPS which can be a backup when there's no power, I mean the kind of UPS that people use at houses like a generator, I want it only for PC and not for any other electrical devices. thank you...



earthing is advisable for other electronics devices also like TVs, water motors fridge. So it is better to do the earthings. You can ask the mechanics to do a earthing in one particular point itself. It is just connecting the point to the ground.

Otherwise try stabilizers(I am not sure if that would be an alternative or not).


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 27, 2015)

Santosh6 said:


> I'm planning to setup a gaming pc in coming days, I wanted to know if there is any solution or an alternative if there is no earthing. And also I need a UPS which can be a backup when there's no power, I mean the kind of UPS that people use at houses like a generator, I want it only for PC and not for any other electrical devices. thank you...



There is no alternative, get a proper earthing to prevent damage to electronics and yourself.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 27, 2015)

Santosh6 said:


> I'm planning to setup a gaming pc in coming days, I wanted to know if there is any solution or an alternative if there is no earthing. And also I need a UPS which can be a backup when there's no power, I mean the kind of UPS that people use at houses like a generator, I want it only for PC and not for any other electrical devices. thank you...



elaborate please.. which earthing??
earthing is provided in every house... you just have to use that 3 pin connection... spike guard can be useful for more protection for power failure...



arijitsinha said:


> earthing is advisable for other electronics  devices also like TVs, water motors fridge. So it is better to do the  earthings. You can ask the _mechanics_ to do a earthing in one particular point itself. It is just connecting the point to the ground.
> 
> Otherwise try stabilizers(I am not sure if that would be an alternative or not).



not mechanics.. its about electrical field.. electrician will do this work..

stabilizers not needed for earthing (your concept not clear).. 

Voltage regulator - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Earthing system - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 27, 2015)

I wrote a post about this exact situation in my blog today. Take a look at here - Learned During College

@mods, please let me know if I'm not allowed to share personal blog links.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 27, 2015)

There is no alternative to be precise.


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 29, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I wrote a post about this exact situation in my blog today. Take a look at here - Learned During College
> 
> @mods, please let me know if I'm not allowed to share personal blog links.



great article pal-i'm sure it will come in very handy for a lot of people.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 29, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I wrote a post about this exact situation in my blog today. Take a look at here - Learned During College
> 
> @mods, please let me know if I'm not allowed to share personal blog links.



good post on blog... you had vocational subject in college??? great.. same here..


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 29, 2015)

all modern homes have earthing done in every board. unless you live in a 25 year old house which uses the 25 year old wirings then you should worry about earthing. use good branded spike guards like belkin.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 30, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> good post on blog... you had vocational subject in college??? great.. same here..



No I don't have any vocational course. the 'Learned During College' means learned _during_ the 4 years period I am in college, not learned _in_ college.


----------

